# mosconi pro 5 30 amp, first impressions



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

got to do a tune on one of these today using gladden midbasses and illusion c3cx plus 2 c10s and I gotta say..

this thing is seriously nice kit, no noise floor, nothing! gains set almost at the bottom with a high voltage source, andjust no color or noise of its own.

the car had the c3cx off axis so tuning was a bit harry but the raw first turn on sound was actually very promising. not once did I feel I needed more than the 85 rms to the mid/tweet ran passively, and that's not always true with a passive crossover.

I know this amp is pretty pricy, but it replaces two amps, has a great look to it, and I'd wager will last a long time.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Just checked that one out, and it looks very promising. I like the staggered power configuration, and the idea of bypassing all pre-amplifier circuitry.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

How much are they?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

around 2k I think, I didn't ask lol


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been considering consolidating.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

CBS13WRX said:


> How much are they?


I saw a list price of 1,000 Euros ~ $1,230 USD.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

wow thats a lot cheaper than I heard, and makes them a much more logical choice for what you get


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

US MSRP is $2400


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like I will be buying one from the other side of the pond.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> US MSRP is $2400


I was told about same. I run a pair of these. Very impressive amps for sure!

http://mosconi-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Mosconi_CHPro410-530_engl.pdf


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Whats the retail price of the Mosconi Gladen PRO 4/10? Specs look good!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

crxsir121 said:


> Whats the retail price of the Mosconi Gladen PRO 4/10? Specs look good!!!


4 channel in the new Pro series.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

crxsir121 said:


> Whats the retail price of the Mosconi Gladen PRO 4/10? Specs look good!!!




I was told $1800 for the 5 channel, and $1000-$1200 for the 4 channel. Not retail, but yeah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I was told about same. I run a pair of these. Very impressive amps for sure!
> 
> http://mosconi-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Mosconi_CHPro410-530_engl.pdf


Well, were they that expensive?


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Why is the Pro 5|30 (that includes a DSP) and the Zero 4 the same price? Because it seems like you get more power and features (DSP) for the Pro 5 30 do you not?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Neither includes any DSP. The Pro 5|30 has a feature called “DSP Bypass”, but it simply bypasses the internal crossover and gain, from what I understand.


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Ah good call I misread that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Am I understanding the 5|10 spec sheet correctly that if you use all the outputs *("all sections driven")* the power output drops?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

01LSi said:


> View attachment 262380
> 
> 
> Am I understanding the 5|10 spec sheet correctly that if you use all the outputs *("all sections driven")* the power output drops?


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

How do these compare to the Gladen ones?


----------

